# To Those Taking Evening Primrose Oil



## Ipanema (Feb 27, 2004)

How long have you been taking it, and what positive results have you had with it?  How has it made a difference in your hair, health, skin, etc.?  What negative side effects have you had?  I'm just curious because I bought a bottle, and it has caused fuller boobs in my case (which I don't mind  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but not much else than I can tell.  It's only been a couple of weeks, but I'm debating on whether it's worth it to finish the bottle.


----------



## YuNg (Feb 27, 2004)

I havent notice any thing different im about to quit taking it and start back on my black currant oil


----------



## Ayeshia (Feb 27, 2004)

Fuller Breasts, better skin, less breakouts


----------



## bettydavis (Feb 27, 2004)

All I noticed was fuller boobs too( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but it might take a while before you can really see any results in your hair. I'm going to finish my bottle and see if I notice anything different.


----------



## Erica78 (Feb 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*YuNg said:* 
I havent notice any thing different im about to quit taking it and start back on my black currant oil 

[/ QUOTE ]

I haven't either.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had been taking it for a good 2 months...I dropped it. I think I'm going to switch to Flaxseed Oil.


----------



## Dreamn (Feb 27, 2004)

i was told by the hairlady that when youre taking vitamins it will take at least 2 months for you to see results.  which i can relate to because i didnt know if vitamins were doing anything, but when i took my hair out 2 weeks ago in front of my mom, she was like wow you're hair is getting thicker, and i was thinking the same thing.

the only thing ive added are my vitamins, so maybe you guys should finish the bottle and if you still feel it isnt doing anything then give up


----------



## Ayeshia (Feb 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*honeydrop215 said:* 
i was told by the hairlady that when youre taking vitamins it will take at least 2 months for you to see results.  which i can relate to because i didnt know if vitamins were doing anything, but when i took my hair out 2 weeks ago in front of my mom, she was like wow you're hair is getting thicker, and i was thinking the same thing.

the only thing ive added are my vitamins, so maybe you guys should finish the bottle and if you still feel it isnt doing anything then give up 

[/ QUOTE ]

ITA


----------



## lunalight7 (Feb 28, 2004)

I no longer have menstrual cramps....none....gone.


----------



## koko22 (Feb 28, 2004)

A fuller bustline...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## soslychic (Feb 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
 All I noticed was fuller boobs too( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

DITTO


----------



## Dreamn (Feb 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lunalight7 said:* 
I no longer have menstrual cramps....none....gone. 

[/ QUOTE ]











let me know the brand youre taking so i can go get some asap!!


----------



## karezone (Feb 28, 2004)

skin is less dry, fuller breasts to the point where I am considering going bra shopping.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 28, 2004)

I've been taking Evening Primrose oil, since I was 35, and I'm 43 now and I don't have painful periods, plus it has greatly improved my skin. I have an Aunt, who is taking it, she is 70 and she has very beautiful skin, it is very soft and very few grey hairs.


----------



## Erica78 (Feb 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*honeydrop215 said:* 
i was told by the hairlady that when youre taking vitamins it will take at least 2 months for you to see results.  which i can relate to because i didnt know if vitamins were doing anything, but when i took my hair out 2 weeks ago in front of my mom, she was like wow you're hair is getting thicker, and i was thinking the same thing.

the only thing ive added are my vitamins, so maybe you guys should finish the bottle and if you still feel it isnt doing anything then give up 

[/ QUOTE ]


Ok Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will stick with it then. I guess I was expecting to see results quickly like I did when I started taking B-Complex.


----------



## LABETT (Feb 28, 2004)

I stopped taking it do not need bigger boo's.


----------



## msvaye (Feb 28, 2004)

I have noticed fuller breasts, which is not what i wanted. But also I have smoother skin, less breakouts (yea!!!!!! usually happens before menstruation) and no cramping.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Feb 28, 2004)

Which brand and type(i.e., liquid,pill) of EPO are you all using?


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Feb 28, 2004)

It is good for less severe menstrual cramping.  Unfortunately that's not what I got it for (I bought it for tendonitis) so I won't be repurchasing once it's gone.


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 28, 2004)

How much are you guys taking. I have a bottle that I had actually forgotten about, but I think that I am going to start taking it again. The bottle says that each pill is 1000 mg.


----------



## lunalight7 (Feb 29, 2004)

I take Vitamin Shoppe brand, 500 mgs.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lunalight7 said:* 
I no longer have menstrual cramps....none....gone. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too no cramps and pms. Fuller boobs.


----------



## Ayeshia (Feb 29, 2004)

Im taking that gnc kind...2 capsules a day each 500 mg


----------



## hotshot (Feb 29, 2004)

i take Vitamin Shoppe 1300 with 130 GLA, bring on the boobs! my skin is already glowin!!


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hotshot said:* 
i take Vitamin Shoppe 1300 with 130 GLA, bring on the boobs! my skin is already glowin!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Haha!!!!


----------



## carameldiva (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm taking pharmassure which u can find at rite aid- taking 2/500mg 2xdaily- will finish first bottle tommorrow. I am also taking fish oil(just added), flaxseed oil, vitamin e, l-lysine,msm(just added)and my multi. Softer skin, nicer,stronger nails-don't know about menstrual cramps- i haven't come on yet. I'm going to stick it out for the long haul. You should get results anywhere from 2-6 months be patient.


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I'm taking Spring Valley 1000mg softgels (they look like pretty jelly beans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and will just finish the bottle &amp; see what happens.


----------



## bettydavis (Mar 1, 2004)

Update everyone: I got my period today and I didn't even FEEL it coming! Just like when I was 12! NO CRAMPS (and mine are usually sooo painful). I know it must be because of the EPO, because that's the only new thing I've added. Cramp free periods and bigger boobs....This stuff is definitely a keeper for me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

I need to get some Evening Primrose Oil ASAP! I woke up this morning [after finally getting into a deep sleep] with EXTREMELY HORRIBLE cramps...this has been happening for quite some time..and now I know I need to get some Evening Primrose to help alleviate the pain. What dosage should I get and how much do they normally retail for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## ananas (Mar 3, 2004)

EPO is fairly inexpensive. you could start off with 500mg -750mgs.

yours

ana


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for answering. I saw one brand that says to take up to 1500 mg a day...I guess it all it depends.


----------



## hotshot (Mar 4, 2004)

it really depends how much GLA?


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, I have an update.  I went to visit my mother, and she asked me what have I been using on my skin because it was practically GLOWING!  The only thing I've been doing differently is taking EPO, so it must be having some effect after all.  She also asked me if I had bought a new bra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How embarrassing!


----------



## carameldiva (Mar 5, 2004)

Period was esier this time- less severe cramps-easier flow. I'm going to keep taking mine-on my second bottle now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

What is a good brand of Evening Primrose Oil?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ayeshia said:* 
Fuller Breasts

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm finally noticing this "side effect" and this alone is more than enough incentive to keep me taking it!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Natori24 said:* 
I need to get some Evening Primrose Oil ASAP! What dosage should I get and how much do they normally retail for? 

[/ QUOTE ]

My capsules are 1000 mgs each (I take one a day) - and I bought mine at WalMart... About $6.00 for, I think, 90 or 100 capsules.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for answering, Lindy. Is the Spring Valley brand? I took Fish Oil that I got from Wal-Mart and it worked..but I just didn't buy again-I was planning to buy some more though.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't know about anyone else but, I had started back taking my Evening Primrose Oil and experienced sore/achiness in my breasts and yes, I did want the extra fullness others mentioned.  The discomfort has made me leave them alone again though.

I have the GNC brand, just to let you know.  Each capsule is 500 mg. I believe and the directions say to take 2 daily.


----------



## kreeme (Mar 10, 2004)

No wonder!!! I have gone from a 36C to a 38D in a matter of months. I could not figure out for the life of me why they got so big when I haven't put on any weight. The only thing I can't stand is my boobs are always sore. I was beginning to wonder if I was pregnant or not!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm not interested in the bigger breasts...I only want to try them because they decrease cramps...and I'm tired of being in pain every month...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Natori24 said:* 
Thanks for answering, Lindy. Is the Spring Valley brand? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## hotshot (Mar 11, 2004)

well my period is here and lo, no cramps.


----------



## Ayeshia (Mar 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hotshot said:* 
well my period is here and lo, no cramps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

ITA i didnt know my period was here till i checked my underwear


----------



## bettydavis (Mar 11, 2004)

Natori, the brand I use is Equate (generic wal-mart brand) and comes in 1000 mg capsules. I take one or two a day. It also has 30 ui of vitamin e.


----------



## CheerHHS (Apr 5, 2004)

to those who experienced bigger breasts as a result of taking this: after you stop taking them do your breast graudually return to their normal size?  Im thinking about taking them but I would have a hard time explaining the absence of my boobs after I stop taking then.


----------



## soulchild (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, they return.


----------



## esoterica (Jul 31, 2006)

anyone still taking EPO? If so how much?


----------



## sareca (Jul 31, 2006)

Ayeshia said:
			
		

> * ITA i didnt know my period was here till i checked my underwear*



Now that's what I'm talking about. Flaxseed oil does this for me, but I might try primrose oil. Fish oil does nothing for my cramps.


----------



## MsLepe (Jul 31, 2006)

It stopped my pre-menstrual cramps, I had my baby almost two months ago, and I didnt even know Aunt Flo' was coming, it just sneeked up on me!!! Other than that I havent noticed much with my hair.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 31, 2006)

I am taking EPO and Cod oil softgels from Puritan's Pride.  So far, the oil production on my scalp has increased a little and a dry patch on my face has disappeared.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Aug 16, 2006)

Is evening primrose oil safe to take with other supplements?? ie: MSM, Biotin, & Hair Skin Nails pills?? Because I'm taking these supplements already, but would like to see the results you ladies are having with EPO, but I don't want to "OD" on herbal supplements!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 18, 2006)

Crystalicequeen123 said:
			
		

> Is evening primrose oil safe to take with other supplements?? ie: MSM, Biotin, & Hair Skin Nails pills?? Because I'm taking these supplements already, but would like to see the results you ladies are having with EPO, but I don't want to "OD" on herbal supplements!


Yes, it is safe since it is basically a food product.  You can space out when you take them during the day for peace of mind.


----------



## gn1g (Nov 9, 2006)

I take 1000mg a day walmart brand.  I've been taking them for about a month.  Hadn't noticed anything significant.  Breast are very tender but Hairgasm told us to take Natural Vit E to offset that and it does. I'm hoping that it will cut my appetite a bit and moisturize my skin.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 1, 2007)

Has anyone heard or experienced anything NEGATIVE with Evening Primrose Oil?? I stopped for a while but was thinking about starting back up.  I'm just so leary of taking supplements... there's so much conflicting information out there... erplexed


----------



## Ms.Allyse (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm really upset with myself, ALLLLLLL I KEEP SEEING IS "FULLER/BIGGER BREAST" ONCE I saw that a couple of times I was SOLD........sad.....


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 1, 2007)

I just thought it was my responsibility to add my opinion on EPO.. I took this for a couple of months back in the summer and my results were anything but pleasant..... I think it did give me smoother skin but the menstrual effects of this were frightening,, I was extremely irritable almost to the point of insanity and the period itself was so utterly heavy ity was grusesome and it was disabling and I also suffered the worst cramps I had ever experienced.. Another effect I suffered was a total loss of sex drive  to the point where I couldnt even be aroused,, Im sorry if thats TMI but i feel I should let any prospective users know of the possibilities while using this,, It must have altered my hormones in an alarming way, perhaps causing an excess of estrogen which could also be a cause of cancer, I will never touch this stuff again , Im aware that its used for estrogen replacement in menopausal women..... all i can say is Be CAREFUL.....


----------



## Ms.Allyse (Jan 1, 2007)

^^ That's great info, everyone's body is different!!


----------



## -Volare (Jan 1, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:
			
		

> *I just thought it was my responsibility to add my opinion on EPO.. I took this for a couple of months back in the summer and my results were anything but pleasant..... I think it did give me smoother skin but the menstrual effects of this were frightening,, I was extremely irritable almost to the point of insanity and the period itself was so utterly heavy ity was grusesome and it was disabling and I also suffered the worst cramps I had ever experienced.. Another effect I suffered was a total loss of sex drive to the point where I couldnt even be aroused,, Im sorry if thats TMI but i feel I should let any prospective users know of the possibilities while using this,, It must have altered my hormones in an alarming way, perhaps causing an excess of estrogen which could also be a cause of cancer, I will never touch this stuff again , Im aware that its used for estrogen replacement in menopausal women..... all i can say is Be CAREFUL.....*


 
Whoa! I was gonna order some...now...I dunno.


----------



## Ms. Cleo (Jan 2, 2007)

Keep in mind everyone's body has different needs. You must have a good herbal book around and be knowledgable about your body. Herbs, just like pharmaceuticals, are used for certain conditions and can be quite dangerous if used improperly. 

My emotions went haywire a day or two before my period. My poor hunny seemed to do extremely silly things that caused me to go off in ways that scared me to death. 

I did my research and started taking EPO for that reason alone. From the first dose, my mood stabilized and my cycle became a lot easier. It saved me from being locked up on PMS-related charges. 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Allandra (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought someone would bring this thread back to life real soon.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 2, 2007)

Interesting! I plan on starting taking EPO - but not for my hair - but because hubby and I are trying to start a family, and EPO is well known for 'regulating' and stabilizing your menstrual cycle and your reproductive hormones .....I'm not sure what sort of reactions/intereaction EPO and the Pill might cause, as all the research I've done around women using EPO was specifically for conception, so obviously, they weren't on the Pill.  

With all that said - does it help your skin only, or your hair as well?


----------



## january noir (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!

I started taking *Oil of Evening Primrose* along with *Black Cohosh* and up to 1200 IUs of *Vitamin E* for peri-menopause symptoms like hot flashes, etc.  It works wonderfully!  I have been taking it for approximately 10 months.  My skin glows and my hair has reaped some benefits as well. 

*Oil of Evening Primrose* is good for many issues and is a wonderful supplement.  It helps to regulate all kinds of things and helps you sleep better as well.  My Nutritional Healing textbook lists *Oil of Evening Primrose* for just about everything!


----------



## divadoll237 (Jan 2, 2007)

I tKE THE epo NO CRAMPS.the fish oil makes me burp
Any one know of one thtat doesn't cause this
Thanks


----------



## Amour (Jan 2, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:
			
		

> *I just thought it was my responsibility to add my opinion on EPO.. I took this for a couple of months back in the summer and my results were anything but pleasant..... I think it did give me smoother skin but the menstrual effects of this were frightening,, I was extremely irritable almost to the point of insanity and the period itself was so utterly heavy ity was grusesome and it was disabling and I also suffered the worst cramps I had ever experienced.. Another effect I suffered was a total loss of sex drive to the point where I couldnt even be aroused,, Im sorry if thats TMI but i feel I should let any prospective users know of the possibilities while using this,, It must have altered my hormones in an alarming way, perhaps causing an excess of estrogen which could also be a cause of cancer, I will never touch this stuff again , Im aware that its used for estrogen replacement in menopausal women..... all i can say is Be CAREFUL.....*


 
WOW  

Has this happened to anyone else??? 
Did it return back to normal? if so how long did it take? sorry for all the questions


----------



## BeatriceFly (Jan 2, 2007)

how does this look guys?

im thinking of ordering it

http://www.iherb.com/store/ProductDetails.aspx?c=Herbs&pid=NFS-04913


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey KissKiss,, yes it has returned to normal but i think it took maybe 2 months or so... Im not aware of this happening to anyone else  but we know it can alter hormones so....


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 2, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer - Do you eat beef and/or pork?


----------



## january noir (Jan 3, 2007)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> Ravenhairbellydancer - Do you eat beef and/or pork?


 
I was going to ask her what else was she taking/eating when using Oil of Evening Primrose.  It does bring up your etrogen levels and wondered if she already had a high estrogen level.  I know that it helps to balance OEP with other supplements like Vitamin E...


----------



## loveable37 (Jan 3, 2007)

I stop taking EVENING PRIMROSE OIL along with everything else becuse it did nothin for me.The idea of taking them suspose to stop CRAMPS/etc it fail me big time.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jan 3, 2007)

Has anyone noticed weight gain from taking them?


----------



## january noir (Jan 3, 2007)

:.Krys.: said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed weight gain from taking them?


 
Taking *any* supplement (including plain multivitamins) has the potential for weight gain.  Supplements make you want to eat more.  My doctor told me this years ago.   Unless you exercise and drink lots of water, you will put on a few extra pounds...  But the benefits still outweigh the cons...


----------



## loveable37 (Jan 3, 2007)

I was taken CENTRUM LIQUID (doctor)she asked me do i take any vitamins immediately i say no it make me gain weight she said" no we all need some form of daily vitamins,I take a multi-vitamn it kinda make me sick to stomache no more pills for me.


----------



## january noir (Jan 3, 2007)

Look at the weight gain as "more of *you *to love..."


----------



## Extremus (Feb 20, 2008)

:scratchch Hmmmm weight gain + bigger boobs + clearer skin + little/no cramps.... I'm all in!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 20, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> Ravenhairbellydancer - Do you eat beef and/or pork?


 
Im sorry im clueless but what does eating beef/pork have to do with this???


ETA: my doctor told me to stop taking EPO and FLaxseed oil.


----------



## Nenah (Feb 20, 2008)

Scarcity21

[/quote] ETA: my doctor told me to stop taking EPO and FLaxseed oil.[/quote]

Why?


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 20, 2008)

I seen more of a difference in my skin than my hair taking ep, but I know some things take a while to see results in to hair


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nappyme said:


> Scarcity21


 ETA: my doctor told me to stop taking EPO and FLaxseed oil.[/quote]

Why?[/quote]
 bcos they mess with ur hormones being that Flaxseed oil is a plant estrogen...


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 21, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> ETA: my doctor told me to stop taking EPO and FLaxseed oil.


 
Why?[/quote]
bcos they mess with ur hormones being that Flaxseed oil is a plant estrogen...[/quote]

What does "mess" with your hormomes mean?

I'm curious because I'm taking flaxseed oil.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 22, 2008)

Esq.2B said:


> Why?


bcos they mess with ur hormones being that Flaxseed oil is a plant estrogen...[/quote]

What does "mess" with your hormomes mean?

I'm curious because I'm taking flaxseed oil.[/quote]

what i got from my MD is that they might throw the hormones off balance...at the time she just started me on BC so i dont know if thats y she said that...
On the otherhand when i went to buy the FSO..the lady at the vit shoppe said they will make u gain weight...i dunno how true this is being that i stopped taking it when my MD said to stop...if u havent noticed any negative side effects from taking EPO or FSO then by all means dont stop using them...I just  know everybody is different and I wasnt on it long enough to see ANY effects...HTH


----------



## nomadpixi (Feb 22, 2008)

Bumping for more info on skin benefits.


----------



## Traycee (Feb 22, 2008)

bettydavis said:


> *All I noticed was fuller boobs too*(
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 .........


----------



## rsmith (Feb 5, 2009)

bump bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tatambabyy (Feb 5, 2009)

fuller boobs?
yall better stop playin!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 6, 2009)

> I need to get some Evening Primrose Oil ASAP! I woke up this morning [after finally getting into a deep sleep] with EXTREMELY HORRIBLE cramps...this has been happening for quite some time..and now I know I need to get some Evening Primrose to help alleviate the pain. What dosage should I get and how much do they normally retail for?



(For those with endometriosis, fibroids, and other estrogen-dominant health concerns...)

I just wanted to add...if you suffer from too much estrogen and your cramps are related to that, EPO is the WRONG thing to take.  Evening Primrose oil increases estrogen and helps with ovulation (so you can get pregnant if trying to conceive) among other things. For most women, it works wonders - unless you are estrogen dominant.

Then...it's a nightmare waiting to happen.  Your cramps will be worse than they have ever been in your life. If you have no hormonal imbalances, have fun with it!    Also...it will take about 2 months for the real pain to set in...

Article below...hope this helps someone.  cj

Article:  http://www.sensiblehealth.com/Journey-04.xhtml

*4. Estrogen dominance, womens' problems, amenorrhea, and menopause 
*

"_The hyperestrogenism occurs as a result of failure of hepatic removal of estrogens from the circulation_" - ref. 2 p.755​  Excessive estrogens and stagnation of blood circulation are the major cause of most women's problems including breast, uterine and ovarian cancers. According to Dr. John R. Lee in his book "What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About Menopause: the Breakthrough Book on Natural Progesterone" (Warner Books, 1996), *estrogen dominance* is the cause of most women's chronic health problems. We are living in a polluted world where estrogens are present in almost every type of food that we eat. Since the liver is the organ that removes estrogens, a weak liver that fails to remove estrogens efficiently may lead to their accumulation (for liver cleansing and strengthening, see liver cleanse). When excessive estrogens become trapped in the uterus, ovary, or breast due to stagnation, they overstimulate cell division and lead to abnormal growth such as fibroids, cysts or cancer in these organs. Estrogens may also be accumulated in the brain or liver because they both have estrogen receptors.
*PMS*

  A common woman's problem, PMS, is usually caused by high estrogen to progesterone ratio; the estrogen level may not be high in absolute value but is high relative to progesterone. The common symptoms of PMS such as mood swings, depression and bloating are all signs of *estrogen dominance*. Evening Primrose oil, which contains estrogenic activity, is a popular supplement for PMS sufferers. It offers quick relief for PMS symptoms but long term use may aggrevate the problems. Most people don't realize this. A PMS sufferer who had been taking evening primrose oil for 4 years came to see me. Her thighs were swollen with water retention due to excessive estrogens. After I told her to stop taking evening primrose oil in addition to taking Chinese Bitters, her swollen thighs became normal in about a month's time.


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 6, 2009)

You know I didn't know you took it for hair. (duh) ) I started taking it to combat menopause a few yrs after the Dr. wanted to put me on HRT, no pregnant mares urine for me, so I started taking EP . Not nearly as many flashes or mood swings. I haven't noticed any skin benefits or boob growth THANK GOD -I have enough. I can understand the DR's concern, seems like if you're not menopausal it could really cause some serious side effects. Be wise and consider the long term pros and cons of taking EP ladies. 
Peace


----------



## rsmith (Feb 6, 2009)

now I am scared to take it.


----------



## mewzickmorena (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been taking it but I can't get into the habit of doing it daily.  I'm not sure if it's having any effect, though...


----------



## nysister (Jul 21, 2009)

Just want to say that this has worked wonders for my skin. I guess I was low in Estrogen or something. I saw a difference in 2 days, and I'm not joking. Perhaps it's because I keep my system cleansed, but that's a very short amount of time to see results.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 21, 2009)

nysister said:


> Just want to say that this has worked wonders for my skin. I guess I was low in Estrogen or something. I saw a difference in 2 days, and I'm not joking. Perhaps it's because I keep my system cleansed, but that's a very short amount of time to see results.


 Thanks for bumping this -- I had heard about how this helps with excema.  I'm going to purchase.  And in reading this thread, I see it has other enhancing properties that I have been dying for my whole life.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

I had no clue EPO made your boobs fuller! I've been taking it for my thyroid and my bras are now kinda tight in the boobage area. Every day, dh keeps asking "How long have you had that bra? Has it always fit like that?" 

Boobs just spillin out the top!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 21, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I had no clue EPO made your boobs fuller! I've been taking it for my thyroid and my bras are now kinda tight in the boobage area. Every day, dh keeps asking "How long have you had that bra? Has it always fit like that?"
> 
> Boobs just spillin out the top!


 Can't wait -- I was on a no buy for the rest of the month, but, I must, I must, I must increase my.........I'm serious when I say this is something I've wanted my whole life.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2009)

you know what im going to buy this just for the bood effect i dont care


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Can't wait -- I was on a no buy for the rest of the month, but, I must, I must, I must increase my.........I'm serious when I say this is something I've wanted my whole life.


LOL!!! Go on and grow you some boobies, girl!!!


----------



## panamoni (Sep 5, 2009)

Wish I would have taken pictures, but I'm certain my boobs are a little bigger. No excema flare ups during this time even under intense stress.  

Not sure about hair effects-I'm doing so much and am 20 weeks post and bunning everyday, so I can't tell what's causing what.    

I'm going to keep taking it for now.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 6, 2009)

...just a quick bump to remind the possibly estrogen dominant women to avoid EPO if they can.

Also...if you are trying to conceive a baby (don't know why I clarified the "baby" part because I don't think any of us are trying to conceive a bunny rabbit...anyway, I digress...)

...if you are trying to conceive, stop taking EPO once you ovulate because EPO can cause you to miscarry since it directly counteracts the progesterone that helps keep a preg viable.  See below from www.babysnark.com:

[FONT=arial,tahoma][FONT=arial,tahoma]*Evening Primrose Oil (EPO)*[/FONT][/FONT]  [FONT=arial,tahoma][FONT=arial,tahoma] *Usage:* [/FONT][FONT=arial,tahoma] *EPO*  is used in *TTC* to increase cervical mucus. It also lowers  cholesterol, and reduces the risk of cardiovascular disease.  The active ingredient is cis-linoleic and cis-gammalinolenic  acid (GLA). It may take up to three months to see results.[/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=arial,tahoma][FONT=arial,tahoma] *Recommended Dosage:*[/FONT] [FONT=arial,tahoma] Follow the  instructions on the bottle, or try 1,000 mg per day. Some  recommend taking up to 3,000 mg per day, but this dosage has  been known to cause uterine contractions, spotting and  delayed ovulation in some women.[/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=arial,tahoma][FONT=arial,tahoma] *Side Effects:*[/FONT] [FONT=arial,tahoma] *EPO* can cause uterine contractions. Do not use *EPO* during the  two-week wait after ovulation, or during pregnancy or  breastfeeding. Do not use if prone to seizures or if taking  anti-epileptic/anti-seizure medications. Some people may  experience nausea or headaches as side-effects.[/FONT][/FONT]


H and H HG to us all!!!

cj


----------



## moonglowdiva (Sep 6, 2009)

Ayeshia said:


> Fuller Breasts, *better skin, less breakouts*


 *Are you serious!!! How much are you taking and are there any side effects. I look like a little debbie star crunch cake. I need help bad.*


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Sep 16, 2009)

I just bought some and the directions states to take: one capsule 3 to 6 times daily. Can I really take it six times a day and not have some adverse reaction? erplexed


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have enjoyed reading the post, I think I am going to look into getting some next week.  Thanks!


----------

